# Club Vacances Toutes Saisons



## exco (Aug 31, 2013)

Is Sun Seekers Mont St. Anne  (#6739) in the RCI directory the same resort as
Club Vacances Toutes Saisons  (#2621) in Quebec?  Which one has better units?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 2, 2013)

Have a read of this thread from earlier this year.


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181629


----------



## Timeowner98 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> Have a read of this thread from earlier this year.
> 
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181629



Any interest in buying a timeshare unit at Saisons - very reasonably priced? I'm essentially just looking to get out of the contract.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm afraid you will likely find no takers even at $1.   Aging TS units are a liability today not an asset!  Has Saisons been renamed?  In RCI, resort 2621 is Club Vacances MSI, or is Saisons the 'S'.  We are off to Mt Tremblant soon, but have booked a BnB rather than go back to either of the two Privilege resorts there.  On our last visit to the 'Voliere' resort we had a very tired unit despite having called a couple of times before to try to get one of the partially upgraded units.....the fridge and stove were fairly new but that was it.  Soiled carpets and couches...but well equipped otherwise.

As an afterthought...have you inquired about doing a 'deed back'?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 7, 2019)

TS in Canada is a challenge, as there is only really about 16 really desirable weeks which include Summer (July and August because of school schedules) and Ski (if you are in a ski area).  There is ok fall time in places with leaf colour, but there are long stretches of "hey not interested in going there".  It might make more sense for some operations if they closed down for part of the year, as it is hard to justify a 52 week operations budge with that much supply and demand fluctuation.


----------

